# Just some P22 Questions?



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

I'm interested in purchasing a new Walther P22 and was just wondering what do you get when you get you get the gun 10 days later(CA)?
Any pics?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you asking what you get inside the box, besides the gun? :smt017


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I got some ammo for mine...


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

Yes what elese comes in the box besides the gun?
Thanks Todd


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Extra front sites, guide rod "runner" for stripping it, hex wrench to remove barrel nut, one extra mag (sans finger rest), 2 back straps, and a cable lock.


----------

